# iframe funktioniert nicht



## BLR (13. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte einfach ein Youtube-Video auf einer Webseite einbetten.
Das geht ja mit Iframe, was Youtube sowas für einen erzeugt.
Füge ich das einfach in einen leeren html-code, kann weder firefox, noch internet-explorer noch chrome damit was anfangen.

Explorer hängt sich auf.
Firefox zeigt ein Leeres "div" mit den größen die ich angebe
Chrome sagt: die Datei oder das Verzeichnis konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Wenn ich die Seite auf einen localen Server hochlade, sagt er, bei der URL: localhost:8080/Webseite:
Problem accessing /Webseite/. Reason: 

    Forbidden


Was muss ich aktivieren, damit ich problemlos youtube--videos bei allen drei Browsern nutzen kann.

Danke für jeden tipp.


----------



## sheel (14. November 2013)

Zeig deinen Code, und woher du ihn hast


----------



## BLR (14. November 2013)

Ups.. ja sorry. Den code hab ich vergessen. 
Der ist ganz grundlegend: 

```
<iframe src="www.google.de"></iframe>
```
Ausserdem kann man sich den vollständigen iframe-tag von youtube durch "einbetten" geben lassen. 
Danach ist nur kopy -paste:

```
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/ShImOKvusnI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
```

Leider wird dann nix angezeigt. Und wenn ich die seite auf glassfish server lege kriege ich "forbidden" angezeigt.


----------



## sheel (14. November 2013)

Bei der Googlevariante auch?
Geht überhaupt irgendeine HTML-Seite?


----------



## BLR (14. November 2013)

Habs gelöst bekommen.
Man muss explizit einen html5 Projekt erstellen.
Wenn man einfach nen Editor öffnet und das reinschreibt und als html abspeichert, so wird dieser iframe-tag wahrscheinlich nicht richtig von Browsern interpritiert.....


----------



## sheel (15. November 2013)

Das Schreibprogramm sollte keinen Unterschied machen...naja, wenns funktioniert...


----------

